# Yellow blotched blue tongue lizard



## reptilerob (Nov 1, 2009)

This afternoon i went fishing with my best mate. We had walked for a while up a river, then got out and walked along a disused track to get a bit further upstream. I was constantly on the lookout for reptiles as i know this particular area has a good population of tiger snakes and eastern brown snakes!! I didnt see any snakes, however i did find this beautiful yellow blotched blue tongue lizard!!
















And here is a short clip of me releasing the wonderful little creature!!! Im really getting to like these placid things!!!

[video=youtube;b71K-7vBcvY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b71K-7vBcvY[/video]


----------



## Tirilia (Nov 1, 2009)

he/she's beautiful.. but  why did you feel the need to pick him/her up and relocate off a disused track? he/she was probably having a really nice chill in the sun! lol


----------



## James..94 (Nov 1, 2009)

That's a stunning bluie


----------



## reptilerob (Nov 1, 2009)

Thanks tirilia and james.
The lizard was on the edge of the track. I put it down probably no more than 30cm from where i found it. Infact if you look at the photos you can see there is a bit of bark right infront of the lizard. Now look at the video and notice when i put the lizard down that same piece of bark is where i put it. My mate had never held one and was very excited. The photo of him holding it is on his camera so i cant post it here.


----------



## nuddzy929 (Nov 2, 2009)

your blue tongue has some awsome colours on it


----------



## moloch05 (Nov 2, 2009)

That was an amazing Blotched Blue Tongue. The colours were so pronounced.

Regards,
David


----------



## Jay84 (Nov 2, 2009)

Great bluey! But you think they are placid? U must have been lucky to find nice ones lol. Because the ones down here can get really shirty lol


----------



## Sock Puppet (Nov 2, 2009)

Beautiful Alpine blotchy, that's one's really yellow eh!


----------



## rexs1 (Nov 3, 2009)

Very nice bluey. Glad to see you put it back in the same spot


----------

